# Kings Inn Fried Shrimp and Fish Batter



## TXCOAST261 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi there, anyone have the recipe or a copycat version of king's inn's shrimp batter? And their fried fish batter? 
Seems like they use ritz cracker crumb maybe for the shrimp and the fish is a corn meal base possibly?
I have their tartar sauce recipe, or a very close version of it but was curious if anyone had anything for the shrimp and fish batter. 

Thanks!


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

TXCOAST261 said:


> Hi there, anyone have the recipe or a copycat version of king's inn's shrimp batter? And their fried fish batter?
> Seems like they use ritz cracker crumb maybe for the shrimp and the fish is a corn meal base possibly?
> I have their tartar sauce recipe, or a very close version of it but was curious if anyone had anything for the shrimp and fish batter.
> 
> Thanks!


can we get that tartar recipe?


----------



## Bakduponwake (Aug 23, 2021)

Pets milk with egg soak then dredge in cracker meal. Lance's preferably and Salt for the shrimp.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep - tartar sauce recipe is the one I have always wanted!


----------

